# Rescued mom and newborn babies



## mallina (May 26, 2013)

Recently a number of newborn babies and mom who were rescued from a central Texas animal control shelter. The mom has a great disposition, so I am sure her babies will be a pleasure to have as well. Evidently, mommy rat was found in traffic and was brought to the local animal control shelter where she gave birth to 14 babies during the night. Central Texas Rat Rescue was kind enough to rescue these poor rats from their precarious situation. 

CTRR also has many other rats that are needing loving homes. 

They can be found @ www.facebook.com/CentralTexasRatRescue


----------

